# Daily Tips



## Tom B (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello all, I run a blog where I will attempt to find a value tip every day, the tips will always be free and will always be backed up by statistical analysis. 

I have one pick for today: Blackburn vs Leeds (Leeds DNB @ 1.66)

If you would like to see my past record you can view it here


----------



## Katja Lahham (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok! Will try to check it out.


----------



## Tom B (Feb 3, 2017)

Good to hear!


----------



## Tom B (Feb 3, 2017)

Would people appreciate me posting the tips in this thread?


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Feb 5, 2017)

This is crazy, of course people would appreciate you posting the tips in this thread.


----------



## andrewapple (Feb 5, 2017)

Gold! Keep going!


----------



## Tom B (Feb 9, 2017)

Well I have one tip for Friday guys! 19:00 - Le Havre vs Bourg Peronnas (Bourg Peronnas AH+1 @ 1.550)


----------

